# On My Way



## Fly (31/3/14)

Received my Vape King starter kit in Friday. Started using it over the weekend. Loving it. Waiting for some juice from Vapor Mountain. Thanks @Stroodlepuff for the great service and answering my questions on a Sunday evening. 

Also great service from @Oupa. Can't wait to taste their juice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/3/14)

Always a pleasure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (31/3/14)

Well done @Fly  Enjoy the journey, through this forum you'll have excellent company along the way


----------



## Andre (31/3/14)

Awesome. Yes, do enjoy the journey and tell us about it. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

